# اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!



## sameh7610 (28 يوليو 2008)

*الحقيقة انى فتحت موقع بالصدفة ولكنى رايت هذه القصة البشعة فنقلتها لكم علشان تعرفوا اللى بيحصل وتقولولى تعليقكم بكل صراحة

امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها
اغتصبوها وتركوها تسير عارية !


في حادث اقشعرت له الابدان وأثار الرأي العام المحلي والعالمي تعرضت "بيبي" وهي فتاة باكستانية في الثامنة عشر من عمرها لاغتصاب جماعي بأمر من محكمة قبلية في قرية ميروالا الباكستانية ولقيت الفتاة هذا العقاب القاسي بحجة ان شقيقها اقام علاقة مع امرأة من قبيلة أرفع مستوى.
ونقلت الأسوشيتدبرس أن محكمة قبلية تابعة لقبيلة ماستوي قد أمرت بأن يتم اغتصاب ابنة غلام فريد (54 سنة) انتقاما "للإهانة" التي سببها شقيق الفتاة البالغ من العمر 11 عاما، بعد أن رآه الناس برفقة أحد فتيات قبيلة ماستوي، علما بأنه من قبيلة أقل مستوى تدعى غوجار. واشترك في الاغتصاب الجماعي أربعة رجال من أعضاء المحكمة القبلية التي ينتمي إليها والد وعم الفتاة. 
وعن تنفيذ الحكم قال شهود عيان من الحاضرين بأن الفتاة وضعت على منصة في وسط حشد من الناس يزيد عددهم عن الالف شخص واجبر والد الفتاة على الجلوس في الصف الامامي حتى يشاهد عملية الاغتصاب بعينيه ... وبعد ان تمت الاستعدادات لتنفيذ الجريمة حضر اربعة رجال واقتربوا من الفتاة التي كانت ترتجف خوفا وخجلا ... الشخص الاول قام بمساعدة شخص ثاني بتمزيق ثياب الفتاة وتجريدها من جميع ملابسها واصبحت عارية كما ولدتها امها .. ثم بدأت عملية الاغتصاب التي لم تستغرق اكثر من نصف ساعة ... وتناوب على اغتصاب الفتاة الرجال الاربعة واحدا تلو الاخر ... ولم يتوقف الأمر على الاغتصاب فقط، فقد تركوا الضحية تعود إلى منزلها عارية أمام حشد من ألف شخص. وكان والد الضحية قد ناشد أفراد قبيلة ماستوي العفو عن ابنه بحجة أنه صغير السن وتجنيب ابنته هذا العقاب القاسي ولكنهم أصروا على عقابه باغتصاب ابنته وفقا لعاداتهم القبلية فيما يتعلق بالشرف. وتشتهر باكستان بنظام القبائل التي تحاكم أفرادها على جرائمهم خارج سلطة القانون الباكستاني. وقد قالت جمعية حقوق الإنسان في تقريرها حول ما حدث بأن السلطات الباكستانية لا تفعل اي شيء لمنع هذه الاغتصابات العلنية للفتيات رغم معرفتها جيدا بمكان وزمان الاغتصاب وقالت بان هذا الحادث يتكرر عشرات المرات كل سنة ... وطالبت السلطات الباكستانية باتخاذ الاجراءات الرادعة ضد هؤلاء والقيام بتطبيق نظام الدولة فقط.


منــــــــــقول​*


----------



## ziad14d (28 يوليو 2008)

*لعنه الله على هذا العمل الشنيع لعنه الله على هذا العمل الشنيع الويل لكم يامرائيين وايها الفريسيين فانتم اشبه بقبور متنقله تمشي الناس عليها , *


----------



## faris sd4l (29 يوليو 2008)

*هدول مش بني ادمين هدول حيوانات ......... نفسي اعرف كيف بيفكروا هدول*

*الله يعينهم على مستوى الفكر اللي بعدهم عايشين فيه*​


----------



## جيلان (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*مش لاقية تعليق اكتبه بصراحة
بس طريقة تفكير غريبة
كمان بيعاقبوا حد تانى غير الى عمل الخطأ
يعنى اخوها الغلطان وبيحاكموها هى
سبحان المسيح*


----------



## Moony34 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

شئ مقزز وبشع... ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم وينور قلوبهم


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (29 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح
فعلا انا قرات الموضوع ده قبل كده ده فعلا بيحصل فى باكستان تخلف واجرام وبشاعه ولسه حنسمع ونشوف اكتر علشان الجاى اخطر
شكرا ليك على النقل


----------



## sosana (29 يوليو 2008)

ده فعلا قمة الجهل و التخلف اللي شفته في حياتي 
بجد استحالة يكونوا بشر بيحسوا او بيفكروا بطريقة طبيعية
ربنا يحافظ على كل بناته و ينور عقولهم و قلوبهم


----------



## مينا 188 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

ربنا يرحمنا جميعا 
شىء فظيع 
ربنا يستر علي اولاده 
ويحافظ عليهم


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 يوليو 2008)

لما بشوف الحجات دى بحس انى لسه فى عصر الفراعنه
ههههههههههه
ربنا يهدى


----------



## ارووجة (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

ناس جاهلة...وهي شو دخلتها باعمال اخوها...شي مقرف
ربنا ينور عقولهم ويهديهم


----------



## Spiritual (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

الحكم القبلي في باكستان خارج عن كل الأعراف والديانات والمبادئ والأخلاق حيث من أهم مبادئ الدين عندهم أن (لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى) فكيف تحاسب الأخت بجريرة أخاها !! هم أناس تتر همجيون وقد سمعت مؤخراً إحراق أناس أحياء بسبب السرقة

وحيث أن المناظر شنيعة فأورد الرابط رؤية مناظر من التخلف 

http://pakistaniat.com/2008/05/16/vigilante-justice-burnt-alive-karachi/comment-page-7/


----------



## ناريمان (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*شيء بشع ناس متخلفة ربنا يرحمنا برحمته ويحافظ علي بناته 

ميرسي علي النقل ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ناريمان (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*شيء بشع ناس متخلفة ربنا يرحمنا برحمته ويحافظ علي بناته 

ميرسي علي النقل ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## يوستيكا (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

لا تعليق غير ربنا يرحمنا بجد من الجاهل و التخلف بجد ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## يوستيكا (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

لا تعليق

غير ربنا يرحمنا في كل مكان و زمان​


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*يييييييي الله يقرفهم,,,,,,, نشكر الله على بلدنا,,
يا حرام البنت الله يقطعهم شو دخلهخا هي  قشعر بدني!!!!*


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2008)

*اعلق اقول اية بس*
*اقول اية*
*يارب ارحمنا *
*يا خالق الاكوان فتح ها العقول *
*عرفهم شخصك يا سيدى الحبيب*
*صدقونى حزين كل الحزن على الجهل والمأساة الشيطانية دى *
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*شكرا على نقل الخبر*​


----------



## sameh7610 (29 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## emy (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*مش عارفه اقول ايه بجد*
*منتهى الغباء اللى فى الدنيا والجهل *
*ربنا يرحمنا يا رب*​


----------



## merola (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*no comment​*


----------



## صوت الرب (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

خبر محزن بالفعل ... 
ربنا يهديهم


----------



## beshoy+ (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*ربنا  يهديهم*


----------



## ava bishoy son (30 يوليو 2008)

*بجد ربنا يرحمنا ياترى اية السبب فى تصرفات الناس دى
انا متاكد انهم لو يعرفوا السيد المسيح بجد مش هيتصرفوا بالطريقة البشعة الهمجية دى.*


----------



## mase7ya (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*أشي بيقرف تصرف حيواني فعلا*


----------



## انجى مكرم (30 يوليو 2008)

انا تعبت من حتى قراءة الموضوع وانا لو من مكان باباها  كنت اقتلهم  دى بلد غريبة اهى حجة والسلام على مزاجهم مفروض البلد دى تتباد كل الافكار المتخلفة اللى فيها مش عارفة اقول حاجة رب المجد معانا كلنا


----------



## man4truth (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

ما هو الاسلام علمهم كده
ما هى دى قوانيين الاسلام واللى عمله محمد


----------



## Bent el Massih (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*إرحمنا  يا رب *​


----------



## sameh7610 (30 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم ​*


----------



## tina_tina (30 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يكون فى عونها


----------



## فيبى 2010 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

_ربنا يرحمنا


ناس متخلفه​_


----------



## ASTRO (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

*همج فعلا ومفيش حاجة غريبة عليهم ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## SALVATION (1 أغسطس 2008)

_مسيحى وافتخر
شكرا على الخبر​_


----------



## sameh7610 (1 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## rezkas (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

ربنا يرحمنا ويسترها علينا


----------



## loay alkldine (4 أغسطس 2008)

*معقوله اكو هيجي  شئ؟؟؟؟؟ بشاعه وغباء*​


----------



## asula (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغتصبوها امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها !!!!!!!!!*

لا تعليق​ 
الرب يسوع يباركم​


----------



## sameh7610 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## maarttina (4 أغسطس 2008)

علي فكرة عاوزه اقول حاجة اغرب اتفرجت عليها علي موقع عالنت في ايران طفل من الاطفال المشردين اللي نسميهم اطفال الشوارع عمره ست سنوات كان ماشي مرة من امام مطعم وشعر بالجوع الشديد وهو طفل فلما راح يسال صاحب المطعم علي انه يساعده لانه جعان طرده فالولد راح علي الاكل اللي موجود في الخارج واخدت رغيف صغير جدا 
الراجل صاحب المطعم راح سلمه للشرطة والمحكمة امرت بقطع ايده منظر تنفيذ الحكم غاية غاية في الاسف 
بجد حاجة لا تتصور 
حتي الاطفال لم يعتقوا من هذه الشريعة المتخلفه 
عادات العرب والقبائل لازلت مستمرة وهي الاصل في الاحكام علشان كده هما فعلا هيعيشوا ويموتوا اولاد هاجر واسماعيل اولاد الجاريه العبده


----------



## ava bishoy son (5 أغسطس 2008)

maarttina قال:


> علي فكرة عاوزه اقول حاجة اغرب اتفرجت عليها علي موقع عالنت في ايران طفل من الاطفال المشردين اللي نسميهم اطفال الشوارع عمره ست سنوات كان ماشي مرة من امام مطعم وشعر بالجوع الشديد وهو طفل فلما راح يسال صاحب المطعم علي انه يساعده لانه جعان طرده فالولد راح علي الاكل اللي موجود في الخارج واخدت رغيف صغير جدا
> الراجل صاحب المطعم راح سلمه للشرطة والمحكمة امرت بقطع ايده منظر تنفيذ الحكم غاية غاية في الاسف
> بجد حاجة لا تتصور
> حتي الاطفال لم يعتقوا من هذه الشريعة المتخلفه
> عادات العرب والقبائل لازلت مستمرة وهي الاصل في الاحكام علشان كده هما فعلا هيعيشوا ويموتوا اولاد هاجر واسماعيل اولاد الجاريه العبده



انا كل ما اسمع الحاجات دى بتعب وبضايق جدا.
اليوم اللى فية الدنيا كلها هترتاح من هذة الشريعة وظلمها قرب 
سلام المسيح معكم ..


----------



## ana_more (5 أغسطس 2008)

صدقينى قلبى وجعنى عليها ربنا ينتقم من اللى عمل كداا

يا رب مجد اسمك فى هذة الارض وامحى كل الظلم اللى بيحصل هناك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> لما بشوف الحجات دى بحس انى لسه فى عصر الفراعنه
> ههههههههههه
> ربنا يهدى



لا معلش يا ابانوب انا اختلف معاك ، الفراعنة عمرهم ما يفكروا كدة دول كانوا ناس متقدمين و أصحاب حضارة ، أما الباكستانيين دول ناس متخلفين جدا" أغلب احكامهم مبنية على الشريعة الاسلامية........ يعنى مثلا" اللى يسرق يقطعو ايده ...، كما ان عندهم طرق اعدام غريبة جدا" انا شفتها فيديو


----------



## sameh7610 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *الحقيقة انى فتحت موقع بالصدفة ولكنى رايت هذه القصة البشعة فنقلتها لكم علشان تعرفوا اللى بيحصل وتقولولى تعليقكم بكل صراحة
> 
> امام الف شخص وبحضور والدها
> اغتصبوها وتركوها تسير عارية !
> ...



*اه والف 
ه اه   منتهى الاهات,,,,,,,,,, منتهى الاحزان
*
لما يحدث   ,,, شكرااا ليك


----------



## sameh7610 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## mary3000 (13 أغسطس 2008)

ناس متخلفة ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## love_marena (13 أغسطس 2008)

:heat:صراحة مش لاقى كلام اقولة 
ربنا يسترها


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## iam_with_you (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد انا مش عارفة اقول حاجة بس ربنا يسمحهم ويهديهم


----------



## قلب حزين (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*هذه هى المجتمعات القبلية التى استمد منها الاسلام احكامة وشرائعة المتخلفة الرجعية*


----------



## دروب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شئ فظيع
والله يرحم ارواحم وينور عقلهم للحق


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*جد انصدمت وانا عم اقرا الموضوع
الله يهديهم​*


----------



## سانت تريزا (16 أكتوبر 2008)

طب انا الان قلبى وجعنى جدا


----------



## sameh7610 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## اللص المخلْص (17 أكتوبر 2008)

لان خوف الله ليس قدامهم
تعالو يااخوة نصلي للناس دي عشان ربنا يلمس حياتهم ويسوع يسكن قلبهم
حبيبي يسوع افتقد تلك البلاد​


----------



## sameh7610 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اللص المخلْص قال:


> لان خوف الله ليس قدامهم
> تعالو يااخوة نصلي للناس دي عشان ربنا يلمس حياتهم ويسوع يسكن قلبهم
> حبيبي يسوع افتقد تلك البلاد​




*أأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## شيرزاد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

يارب اغفرلى أنا الخاطى 
sherzad_33******.com


----------



## king (21 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مش لاقى كلام اقوالة


----------



## sameh7610 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا " اخ سامح 
على نقلك لهمجية هؤلاْ القوم
سلام المسيح​


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مش عارف اقول اية
الرب مع الجميع


----------



## sameh7610 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم​*


----------



## اميرة النهار (25 أكتوبر 2008)

تخلف 

شكرا ع الموضوع


----------



## Ferrari (25 أكتوبر 2008)

دة ابشع شئ ممكن يحصل لانسان 

وقال ايه حكام ومن المفروض يحكوموا بالعدل 

والمشكلة ان اهل القبايل اللى بيختاروهم عشان يبقوا حكماء عليهم

لكن هانقول ايه فى التربية الاسلامية والعقول المتخلفة

شكرا لك اخ سامح على الموضوع

الرب يحمنا جميعاً ويحافظ على شعبه

​


----------

